# Tractor Shopping help



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm looking to purchase a tractor but am not sure if there is a tractor out there to fit all my needs

My needs:
-ability to run a snow blower for drives and small apartment complexes
-Loader to move top soil around and to stack snow maybe even a plow
-Ability to put a mower underneath to mow large country acres
-run a field mower to mow ditches


A cab is also a must, what would you guys recommend? Most economical all around tractor...I'm looking for a used one but would consider a new one


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

what kind of size/hp are you looking at?


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Kubota grand L40 series. I had an L3240 which was great, very comfortable cab, reliable, etc. It just was to small for us now, so I traded up to another M7040.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

mowers mow
tractors tractor

most tractors do not make good "lawn" mowers.

running a field mower yes, but not mowing lawns. (you need turf tires, light weight, etc, which is not what you want for most other things)

You have to be more specific in what you want and sizes.
do you want a 4' bucket or a 8' bucket
are you going to be mowing ditches (which means a big heavy tractor to run a boom mower) or just mowing fields?
are you going to be moving dirt 90% of the time or 10%

need more info


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

*case ih!!!!!!!*

http://www.caseih.com/northamerica/Products/Tractors/FarmallCompact/Pages/compact-tractors.aspx


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

deere 3720


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

34k for a new Deere 3720 with cab and loader


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*tractor help*



chris_morrison;1062111 said:


> I'm looking to purchase a tractor but am not sure if there is a tractor out there to fit all my needs
> 
> My needs:
> -ability to run a snow blower for drives and small apartment complexes
> ...


The kubota financing is still great and you can buy the tractor at a low cost per month with the loader and buy the Laurin cab and Puma snow blower and Caroni flailmower 
and still save a ton of money beacuse it will last you a long time and the flailmower and rear blower will be real work horses as they have stellar reputations.

Kubota 1860 with:
high output alternator for 3 speed defroster fan, exterior cab lights-front, rear, and beacon

Upgraded seat

kubota three speed defroster

Dual remotes for the rear

quick attach front end loader

loaded R 4 rear tires and chains

Never mind the belly mowers or rear finishing mowers -they are nothing but energy hogs and high maintenance as the suspensions wear quickly; 
1 Caroni TL1200-1500FSC flail mower for grass and fields and ditches with the same mower.

Laurin or Curtis cab ( the Laurin can be purchased with a roof air conditioner which is much less complicated than an engine mounted compressor unit. 
The Laurin Eclipse cab is worth the money as you will be spending a huge amount of time in the seat because its quality cannot be matched.

Pronovost PUMA 54 rear snow blower with dual hydraulics as you will be in the cab staying warm and dry in your shurt sleeves if you have the Kubota 3 speed defroster.

You will be able to mow around people animals and traffic all day with the Caroni TL1200-1500FSC flail mowers 72 or 88 knives and no worries about scraping it to keep it clean or scalping the turf with the full width roller -cant do that with a belly mower or rear rotary finish mower.

The rear or front mounted Caroni flail mower will not suck itself into the sod if it is water logged like a belly mower will either!

I use a 48 inch towed motorised flailmower for 5 wooded acres and it is faster than using the five foot belly mower the towing tractor has and I mow 5 acres with 2 gallons of gasoline in the flail mower and a gallon in the Wheel Horse 525 in 3 hours yes three hours and the reason is I mow in a spiral pattern with no stopping, backing, or realigning the mower and the lawn looks beautiful 2 weeks between mowings with no turf damage.

Mowing the radiuses at the corners takes little time anyway with the flail mower so its not a big deal and it looks fine all the time.

Oh and some of the grass knives I have are 30 years old and still cut the grass like new.
that never happens with a belly mower!

You can mow when its wet too with no plugging of the mower too- cant do that with a belly mower!!

OH and no worries leaving grass as the flail mower slices everything very small and it mulches quickly.

You can buy a Lauren Eclipse cab for the 1860 with an air conditioner on the roof, and radio too, or the Curtis hard cab and the Kubota 3 speed heater defroster, removable doors and windows that can be opened. My fathers neighbor loves her BX2350 with the front snow blower but they are expensive when you can purchase a Pronovost Puma P-540 for the rear with 54 inch cut and it will outlast the tractor and can be used on another tractor and not lose value where the the Kubota blowers will.

The Pronovost Puma rear snow blower will require less power to run, will not need a quick hitch and gearbox for the front, and move more snow than the front or rear kubota snow blowers.
as it has a taller snow cut of 28 inches, and the impeller is 9 inches in depth and 22 inches in diameter which aids in removing packed frozen snow piles as you can raise the blower and take several bites to remove snow banks and the front kubota blower has a very low ground clearance which is a very important issue if you get hung up with a front implement due to the underframe and mid point PTO shaft and gear box.

The full width of the flail mower is cutting at all times and the flail knives have more total cutting edge surface for mowing than a rotary mowers 6 cutting edges and the lawns willl better with lesss work and they will be stressed less as the grass slicer knive slice the grass blade rather than tear it like the rotary mowers which stress the turf especially when it is very dry.

About the PUMA rear snow blowers the quality is second to none and the 54 inch unit will remove snow faster than the Kubota blowers - and throw it even farther if you buy one of Clarences impeller kits for 30$ canadian.

you only have to buy a good tool once(Iprovided it does not get stolen)


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

upgrade and buy one with a factory cab.... there is no comparison between a laurin cab to a factory deere cab.... they are literally, night and day


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

merrimacmill;1062154 said:


> Kubota grand L40 series. I had an L3240 which was great, very comfortable cab, reliable, etc. It just was to small for us now, so I traded up to another M7040.


I was at Kubota looking at the L40 series. I like them alot...not to big not to small
Dealer was telling me they can only install a cab on certain ones, how come?

I had a 2360 all summer long and liked it for yard work but wouldn't want to be pushing snow or blowing snow with it. I found it would be very small for winter work.

My demand list might be too big, I'll revamp it

-snowblower
-power rake and loader
-mid mount mower
-cab for winter

towed motorised flailmower I cant imagine it been good in tighter areas (around trees) so I'd like to stick with a mid mount mower.

Deere up my way is very expensive and poor service. I'm leaning towards kubota, but what about the chinese stuff? I see lots of threads on how their big tractors are junk what about the small ones?
Thanks for all the help


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*tractor saga continues*

buying a tractor



chris_morrison;1062590 said:


> I was at Kubota looking at the L40 series. I like them alot...not to big not to small
> 
> Dealer was telling me they can only install a cab on certain ones, how come?
> Meaning his dealership, look at the laurin web site to see cab models offered.
> ...


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

chris_morrison;1062590 said:


> but what about the chinese stuff? I see lots of threads on how their big tractors are junk what about the small ones?
> Thanks for all the help


Everything (and I mean EVERYTHING) made in China is junk.
You know it, I know it, everyone knows it, most people refuse to admit it.

Buy some POS made in china tractor and when it breaks (and it will, all tractors break, chinese tractors break more often), just TRY getting parts.
Oh, sorry that will be 2 months.

But but but, it's snowing now, I need it for my business

Oh sorry, it will be two months

Green, blue or orange, that's what you should buy.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

LoneCowboy;1062689 said:


> Everything (and I mean EVERYTHING) made in China is junk.
> You know it, I know it, everyone knows it, most people refuse to admit it.
> 
> Buy some POS made in china tractor and when it breaks (and it will, all tractors break, chinese tractors break more often), just TRY getting parts.
> ...


x2. Also the chinese stuff has zero resale.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Nobody likes RED around here


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Mackman;1062717 said:


> Nobody likes RED around here


Nope , the Magnums and Steigers are good tractors but all of the other new red stuff is crap. I didn't even own a JD tractor up until 6 years ago and now I'm all green. Bought 5 new red tractors 7 years ago and 4 of them were all broke down at the same time. Everyone use to be red around here but it's pretty much green country now.


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Pretty much the same here nobody buying new red, most hanging on to their red equipment or if buying new switching to green nobody trusts the new red stuff.


----------



## K.Hansen (Sep 5, 2010)

look into the john deere 3020 and 4020 series


----------



## bullettooth81 (Sep 22, 2009)

IH FAN HERE! We run all red on the farm. BUT, I'm afraid I have to agree, the smaller/yard tractors are not as good as a Kubota, or gasp... a Deere. The only green we have on our farm is the mower. Can't believe the difference between the old cub cadet and the deere mower.


Kubota or Deere for a small tractor.


----------



## Bmsnow (Nov 29, 2008)

if you want to knock out some **** get a municipal tractor, ect Holder, Trackless mt, New Holland i think this is more what your looking for. theirs one other company called Carraro all these tractors run at least 80 horse, enough to throw sloppy snow 40'..... I ve been running holder tractors for ten years and i guarantee i can run circles around any truck or loader in a residential route....put it this way if i have 6" of light snow i can blow around 120 driveways out in about 6 hours with 1 tractor, in a pretty spread out development.... and yes these things can mow grass some of the high end golf courses have used them in my area.. you can find used ones for pretty cheap but i would never buy over 700 hrs. just because their are to many cowboys out there....... so keeep it low a dominate your competition.....


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

He's looking for the most economical all around tractor with loader abilities.... There called municipal tractors for a reason... only municipalities can afford a 90K unit...


----------



## Bmsnow (Nov 29, 2008)

lol......................


----------

